# Stats bug



## Venim (19. März 2008)

Moin,

eben ma charplaner ausprobiert, soweit ganz kewl, nur wird mir der char im full s3 mit nur 9k leben angezeigt dabei habe ich im arsenal mit s1 und s2 schon 10k! =O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Buffed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizz Arsenal

MfG


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Items schon gesockelt und verzaubert? Bzw. werden se so auch angezeigt mit den Enhants wenn du mit der Maus über sie drüber fährst?


----------



## MLK1006 (19. März 2008)

vielleicht is s3 einfach nur crap oder ich kann dir nicht helfen 
Ich tippe auf A


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Nein S3 iss sogar recht nice. Aber im Charakterplaner kann man doch die Items sockeln und verzaubern.

Wollte eher wissen ob das schon gemacht wurde? Weil wenn ich S3 in deinem Falle so reinschmeisse komme ich auch nur auf diese Werte.

Vielleicht nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## Venim (19. März 2008)

ja ich habe gesockelt, aber ich kenne keinen der mit vindicator und s3 keine 10k leben unbuffed hat...


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Ich habs mal durchgerechnet mit vollen PvP Items, Verzauberungen Mix aus Ausdauer und Plusheal...

Ergebnis anbei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bericht für *Xorxos*
Level 70 Troll/Schamane
Templatelink: ...

*Statuswerte:*
Lebenspunkte: 10609
Mana: 7947
Rüstung: 12382

Stärke: 103
Beweglichkeit: 78
Ausdauer: 878
Intelligenz: 430
Willenskraft: 121

Arkanwiderstand: 0
Feuerwiderstand: 0
Naturwiderstand: 0
Frostwiderstand: 0
Schattenwiderstand: 0

*Bonuswerte:*
+ 488 Zauberschaden
+ 1453 Heilung
+ 45 MP/5s Manaregeneration

*Gegenstände:*
Kopf: Ringpanzerhelm des rachsüchtigen Gladiators
Hals: Begnadigungsanhänger des Verteidigers
Schulter: Ringpanzerschiftung des rachsüchtigen Gladiators
Brust: Ringpanzerrüstung des rachsüchtigen Gladiators
Taille: Ringpanzergurt des Verteidigers
Rücken: Kharmaas Tuch der Hoffnung
Handgelenk: Ringpanzerarmschienen des Verteidigers
Hände: Ringpanzerstulpen des rachsüchtigen Gladiators
Beine: Ringpanzergamaschen des rachsüchtigen Gladiators
Füße: Ringpanzersabatons des Verteidigers
Finger Links: Erretterband des Verteidigers
Finger Rechts: Erretterband des Veteranen
Schmuck Links: Medaillon der Horde
Schmuck Rechts: Talisman der Horde
Waffenhand: Errettung des rachsüchtigen Gladiators
Schild: Wehr des rachsüchtigen Gladiators

*EDIT*

Habe gerade meinen Hexer aus dem Arsenal geladen und meine Skillung von Hand nachgetragen. Statt weit über 12k Leben nur 10810 ..... Schein doch i-wie ein Fehler zu sein.....


----------



## Goerd (19. März 2008)

kann ich bestätigen

habe meinen char aus der armory importiert und habe im charplaner 100 hp weniger. sockel, verzauberungen + talente stimmen.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. März 2008)

Goerd schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen
> 
> habe meinen char aus der armory importiert und habe im charplaner 100 hp weniger. sockel, verzauberungen + talente stimmen.




Wenns nur 100 wären =) Bei mir sinds knappe 1400 =)

Aber ich denke mal da ist die Armory ned ganz unschuldig dran. Hab mit diesem Konstrukt eh mehr Probleme als Lösungen gehabt. Man bedenke nur die ganzen Abstürze im Firefox bei mir *nid dran denken mag*


----------



## Zia (19. März 2008)

Lebenspunkte auch bei mir fehlerhaft (weniger) angezeigt.
Ebenso stimmen die Verteidigungswerte nicht, werden geringer angezeigt als vohanden.

Ansonsten, danke für dieses klasse Werkzeug, freue mich auf Verbesserung und Optimierung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalusa (19. März 2008)

Man sollte allerdings auch bedenken das man bei Armory so angezeigt wird wie man sich ausloggt, also mit sämtlichen Buffs.

Die können schon einiges ausmachen.


----------



## DTninja (19. März 2008)

Kalusa schrieb:


> Man sollte allerdings auch bedenken das man bei Armory so angezeigt wird wie man sich ausloggt, also mit sämtlichen Buffs.
> 
> Die können schon einiges ausmachen.




Kann den Stats Bug auch bestätigen.Habe meine Schurkin Fecyla Geladen die 225 DPS Mit der MH hat und es werden dort nur 215 Angezeigt(wen ich ihr Ganzes Equip in s3 Umwandel) AP habe ich auch nur was mit 15xx Obwohl ich 1711 Ap habe.Ich glaube das da etwas mit den Schurken Talenten nicht stimmt ^^


----------



## turageo (20. März 2008)

Also im Falle meines 68ger Hexers hat die Differenz vom Armory zum buffed.de-Armory-Import damit zu tun, dass für die ganze "....des..."-Items die Werte nicht angezeigt/mitgerechnet werden. Sind halt die leeren Items. Merkt man schon wenn ich ingame unbuffed auf über 7500 hp komme und im Charplaner nur auf etwas mehr als 3500.

Genauso Full-T5 mit meiner Skillung ergibt 8500? Also irgendwas läuft bei der Stat-Rechnung doch noch n bissl daneben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowolve (20. März 2008)

Basiswerte für Leben/Mana bei Hexer und Shami wurden für L70 angepaßt. Die Werte in dem Levelbereich 61-69 stimmen noch bei keiner Klasse, dafür habe ich keine Formel und ich habe nicht die möglichkeit für alle Klassen bei jedem Level den Basiswert auszufragen.
Für L70 sollte es jetzt aber passen.


----------



## Natiole (20. März 2008)

Moin moin,

erstmal danke das es den Charakterplaner wieder in aktueller Form gibt.

Das erwähnte Problem, mit den verringerten anzeigen, hängt tatsächlich davon ab, dass zB statt den
Totschlägerhandschuhe des Bären nur der Totschlägerhandschuh, ohne die entsprechenden Werte angezeigt wird. Die dadurch bei der Berechnung fehlenden Stats machen dann die unterschiede aus.

Hoffen wir einfach mal darauf, dass das irgendwann geändert wird.

Gruß Natiole


----------



## Valkum (21. März 2008)

Beawolve zum aufragen bitte doch ein paar spielr in dem levelbereich, ihr equip auszuziehen, und dann nen screen zu machen dann hast du die basis werte. das machst du bei mehreren und scho hast du die formel zu basis wert berechnung


----------



## Anglus (21. März 2008)

Hm irgendwie ist der planer noch buggy.Hab mit meinem 70er hexer ein t4 teil und sonst alles epics aus kara und heros und hab knapp 900 spelldmg.und im planer hab ich mit komplett t6 und anderer items(immer das beste genommen für spelldmg) hab ich gerade mal 956 spelldmg ;-).bischen komisch.


----------



## New-Bee (22. März 2008)

Also ich habe auch das problem, dass z.B. die Gesundheit nicht richtig angezeigt wird. Im Buffed-Profil wird sie hingegen richtig angezeigt!
Könnte daran liegen, dass meine Gesundheit ohne Items falsch ist.


----------

